# Weiterbildung (from German to English)



## Zamain

Hi dear members,

I hope somebody will be so kind to take some minutes for my question. It is a purely translation matter. In the german academic field there is this concept of "Weiterbildung". I know what it means, and how important "Weiterbildung" is for each university, and since I am doing some translations from German to English  I would like to know how to translate this concept properly. The Wordreference dictionary says "Furter education", but I am sure some Germans or English speaker will give me better hints. Thank you very much in advance, and all the best.


----------



## elroy

What is the context?  It could be “continuing education.”


----------



## Frank78

The question is "Weiterbildung" for the university staff or for other people?

It could also be "training".


----------



## Zamain

the context is university: each university enriches and improves itself with workshops. extra-academic courses, surveys that students have to fill in...all this can be summarized in the german concept "Weiterbildung", which is like an evolution, an upgrade of the university. But I am not sure there is a correspondent english word for this...


----------



## elroy

I don’t think that’s one of the meanings of “Weiterbildung”.


----------



## manfy

Right. If you're talking about a university as a concept, a center of learning and knowledge, then we'd probably talk about "Weiterentwicklung". But if you're talking about the advancement of university staff and students, which ultimately is intended to reflect on that university as an institution, then you commonly hear "Weiterbildung".


----------



## Zamain

manfy said:


> Right. If you're talking about a university as a concept, a center of learning and knowledge, then we'd probably talk about "Weiterentwicklung". But if you're talking about the advancement of university staff and students, which ultimately is intended to reflect on that university as an institution, then you commonly hear "Weiterbildung".



Thank you for your intervention, but still you did not tell me if there is a specific translation for "Weiterbildung". You have confirmed what Weiterbildung is (maybe you confirmed Elroy´s doubt in the his previous post), but I need a translation of this concept from German to English. Can anybody help?


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> I don’t think that’s one of the meanings of “Weiterbildung”.



Yes, It's a strange usage of "Weiterbildung". I'd rather say "umfassendes/übergreifendes Bildungskonzept".


----------



## Zamain

elroy said:


> What is the context?  It could be “continuing education.”


Hi Elroy, sorry I did not see your answer. "Continuing education"...that´s a good starting point. Maybe "continuing improvement of education"...? Let´s wait and see what the others say!


----------



## manfy

It would help if you could provide a full sentence with "Weiterbildung" in your target context.
There's no "one fits all" translation for this word.


----------



## Zamain

Here is the full sentence: "Ihr Feedback ist der erste Teil der Evaluation- Ihre Dozierenden besprechen mit Ihnen die Ergebnisse und implementieren gute Ideen, Weiterbildungskonzepte werden exakt auf diese Ergebnisse zugeschnitten und besonders gute Ideen erhalten einen Preis."

So the context is evaluation at the university and how important it is to take part to surveys. I perfectly know the meaning of the whole sentence (although I´m not mothertongue), and  I have to translate in English. That´s why "Weiterbildung" takes me so much time...


----------



## elroy

Zamain said:


> "Ihr Feedback ist der erste Teil der Evaluation- Ihre Dozierenden besprechen mit Ihnen die Ergebnisse und implementieren gute Ideen, Weiterbildungskonzepte werden exakt auf diese Ergebnisse zugeschnitten und besonders gute Ideen erhalten einen Preis."


 Ich würde sagen, auch im Deutschen ist die Bedeutung ohne den breiteren Kontext nicht vollkommen klar.

Was für Umfragen sind das? Was wird erfragt? Inwieweit werden die Ergebnisse beim "Zuschneiden" der "Weiterbildungskonzepte" entscheidend sein? Für wen wäre die Weiterbildung gedacht?


----------



## Zamain

elroy said:


> Ich würde sagen, auch im Deutschen ist die Bedeutung ohne den breiteren Kontext nicht vollkommen klar.
> 
> Was für Umfragen sind das? Was wird erfragt? Inwieweit werden die Ergebnisse beim "Zuschneiden" der "Weiterbildungskonzepte" entscheidend sein? Für wen wäre die Weiterbildung gedacht?



Mit diesem Satz wende ich mich an die Studierende der Universität. Wir (mein Team und ich) gestalten neue Fragebögen für die Lehrveranstaltungsevaluation, die bei jedem Kurs stattfindet. Manchmal nehmen die Studenten daran leider nicht teil, und wir versuchen, alles transparenter zu machen, um die Anzahl der Teilnehmer zu erhöhen.


----------



## elroy

Ja, okay, und was meint Ihr denn mit "Weiterbildung"?


----------



## Kajjo

Zamain said:


> Mit diesem Satz wende ich mich an die Studierende der Universität.


"Weiterbildung" passt aber für universitäre Lehrveranstaltungen überhaupt nicht. Studenten werden ausgebildet, nicht weitergebildet.

Weiterbildung nennt man es nur, wenn es nicht um die eigentliche berufsqualifizierende Ausbildung geht, sondern man nach dem Abschluss und während der Berufstätigkeit den Wissensstand erhält oder erweitert.

Ein Chemiestudent studiert und wird zum Chemiker ausgebildet. Erst ein diplomierter Chemiker kann später im Beruf dann eine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme nutzen, um mehr von aktuellen Gesetzen, Patentrecht, Arbeitschutz, Entsorgung oder dergleichen zu lernen.

Ein Chemiestudent, der das gleiche lernt, wird nicht weitergebildet, sondern erhält einfach nur interessante zusätzliche Vorlesungen/Seminare. Auch bei Promotionsstudenten (Doktoranden) spricht man nicht von Weiterbildung.


----------



## Kajjo

Zamain said:


> Lehrveranstaltungsevaluation


Das ist kein übliches deutsches Wort.

_ ...zur Evaluierung von Lehrveranstaltungen..._


----------



## Kajjo

Zamain said:


> in the german concept "Weiterbildung", which is like an evolution, an upgrade of the university


This is a wrong definition of the German word.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Weiterbildung nennt man es nur, wenn es nicht um die eigentliche berufsqualifizierende Ausbildung geht, sondern man nach dem Abschluss und während der Berufstätigkeit den Wissensstand erhält oder erweitert.
> 
> Ein Chemiestudent studiert und wird zum Chemiker ausgebildet. Erst ein diplomierter Chemiker kann später im Beruf dann eine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme nutzen, um mehr von aktuellen Gesetzen, Patentrecht, Arbeitschutz, Entsorgung oder dergleichen zu lernen.
> 
> Ein Chemiestudent, der das gleiche lernt, wird nicht weitergebildet, sondern erhält einfach nur interessante zusätzliche Vorlesungen/Seminare.


  Darum habe ich gefragt 


elroy said:


> was meint Ihr denn mit "Weiterbildung"?


 Zu "Weiterbildung" wie von Kajjo geschildert sagt man "continuing education" im Englischen.


----------



## Zamain

Kajjo said:


> Das ist kein übliches deutsches Wort.
> 
> _ ...zur Evaluierung von Lehrveranstaltungen..._



Hi Kajio, thanks for all your answers. I actually did some research after you´ve said that this word does not exist, and basically every university uses this term to define the evaluation of the courses held at the university... Hereby I want to make clear did not invent this word...When I started taking part to this project my colleagues were already talking about "Lehrveranstaltungsevaluation", and I have confirmation from other universities in Germany ( I visited their websites)


----------



## Zamain

Kajjo said:


> "Weiterbildung" passt aber für universitäre Lehrveranstaltungen überhaupt nicht. Studenten werden ausgebildet, nicht weitergebildet.
> 
> Weiterbildung nennt man es nur, wenn es nicht um die eigentliche berufsqualifizierende Ausbildung geht, sondern man nach dem Abschluss und während der Berufstätigkeit den Wissensstand erhält oder erweitert.
> 
> Ein Chemiestudent studiert und wird zum Chemiker ausgebildet. Erst ein diplomierter Chemiker kann später im Beruf dann eine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme nutzen, um mehr von aktuellen Gesetzen, Patentrecht, Arbeitschutz, Entsorgung oder dergleichen zu lernen.
> 
> Ein Chemiestudent, der das gleiche lernt, wird nicht weitergebildet, sondern erhält einfach nur interessante zusätzliche Vorlesungen/Seminare. Auch bei Promotionsstudenten (Doktoranden) spricht man nicht von Weiterbildung.



Vielen Dank! deine Erklärung ist sehr hilfreich. Mit diesen Beispielen hast du das deutlich erklärt


----------



## Zamain

Kajjo said:


> "Weiterbildung" passt aber für universitäre Lehrveranstaltungen überhaupt nicht. Studenten werden ausgebildet, nicht weitergebildet.
> 
> Weiterbildung nennt man es nur, wenn es nicht um die eigentliche berufsqualifizierende Ausbildung geht, sondern man nach dem Abschluss und während der Berufstätigkeit den Wissensstand erhält oder erweitert.
> 
> Ein Chemiestudent studiert und wird zum Chemiker ausgebildet. Erst ein diplomierter Chemiker kann später im Beruf dann eine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme nutzen, um mehr von aktuellen Gesetzen, Patentrecht, Arbeitschutz, Entsorgung oder dergleichen zu lernen.
> 
> Ein Chemiestudent, der das gleiche lernt, wird nicht weitergebildet, sondern erhält einfach nur interessante zusätzliche Vorlesungen/Seminare. Auch bei Promotionsstudenten (Doktoranden) spricht man nicht von Weiterbildung.



Ich habe dann eine Frage: können Professoren weitergebildet werden? Ich glaube schon, aber ich frage dich und die andere Teilnehmer... ich habe z.B. ein einem Dokument das folgende gefunden:

_*Evaluation und Weiterbildung sind aufeinander abgestimmt*_*- Die Lehrveranstaltungsevaluation gibt Ihnen (Lehrende) Hinweise darauf, wo Ihre persönlichen Weiterentwicklungspotentiale liegen und die Wissenschaftliche Weiterbildung (ein Geschäftsbereich der Uni) schafft passgenaue Angebote.
*
Ich habe den Satz so interpretiert: ein Professor bekommt die Feedbacks der Studenten, manche sind nicht positiv, zum Beispiel "Der Professor kommuniziert nicht gut mit uns", und dann könnte er sich überlegen, an einem Kurs/Workshop teilzunehmen: "Besser kommunizieren". Ist das ein Beispiel von Weiterbildung?


----------



## Kajjo

Zamain said:


> "Besser kommunizieren". Ist das ein Beispiel von Weiterbildung?


Ja, für Professoren wäre das ein typisches Beispiel für Weiterbildung. Beachte, dass das Thema nichts mit der Grundausbildung der Professoren zu tun hat (z.B. Chemie bei Chemie-Professoren), sondern mit zusätzlichen Qualifikationen.

Andere Themen für Weiterbildung könnten z.B. sein "Umgang mit behinderten Studenten" oder bessere Fremdsprachenkenntnisse.


----------



## Zamain

Kajjo said:


> Ja, für Professoren wäre das ein typisches Beispiel für Weiterbildung. Beachte, dass das Thema nichts mit der Grundausbildung der Professoren zu tun hat (z.B. Chemie bei Chemie-Professoren), sondern mit zusätzlichen Qualifikationen.
> 
> Andere Themen für Weiterbildung könnten z.B. sein "Umgang mit behinderten Studenten" oder bessere Fremdsprachenkenntnisse.



Perfekt, das werde ich merken =) also um die anfängliche Frage zu beantworten (bezüglich der Weiterbildung der Professoren): passt "continuing education" dem obenen genannten Fall ("Workshop "besser kommunizieren/ Umgang mit behinderten Studenten, Fremdsprachkenntnisse)? Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Kajjo

Zamain said:


> passt "continuing education" dem obenen genannten Fall ("Workshop "besser kommunizieren/ Umgang mit behinderten Studenten, Fremdsprachkenntnisse)?


Yes, that fits.


----------



## Zamain

Thanks to all those who helped me. I´m satisfied now.


----------



## elroy

In English “continuing education” isn’t typically used for professors.  I would use “professional development.”

“Continuing education” is used when the professional development is _required_ to keep a license - which is not the case for professors.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> “Continuing education” is used when the professional development is _required_ to keep a license - which is not the case for professors.


Is this true in all English speaking areas?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Is this true in all English speaking areas?


 I don’t know.  I can only speak for the US.


----------

